# long term egg storage



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

saw on a show if you rub oil all over a fresh egg it will keep for several months 
has anyone heard of this befor


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I have not heard of that, but I have recently heard of water glassing eggs and they can last up to nine months. I have some questions about water galssing and if you want we can tag water glassing onto this thread...or I could make a new thread.


----------



## Ruralnurse (Jun 23, 2011)

Check out this link. I read this awhile ago and it was interesting. They actually tested several of the old wives tales in regards to egg storage.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Sustainable-Farming/1977-11-01/Fresh-Eggs.aspx


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I used to freeze them with excelent results. Just take them out of the shell and put in ziplock bags. I usually froze them in 3 and 4 egg batches. Just remember to mark the amount in the bag on the bag. Get them out 15 min before use and when thawed out toss them in the recipe! Worked great.


----------



## aunt fannie (Mar 7, 2009)

I read that you can crack eggs & put them in ice trays & freeze. One egg per holder (ice tray holes). Freeze. Then once frozen, put them in zip lock bags.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

How well do store bought eggs store in water glass?


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Ruralnurse said:


> Check out this link. I read this awhile ago and it was interesting. They actually tested several of the old wives tales in regards to egg storage.
> 
> http://www.motherearthnews.com/Sustainable-Farming/1977-11-01/Fresh-Eggs.aspx


Very interesting article. I'll be stockpiling mine first in the fridge and then in the root cellar for the next moult. Thanks, Ruralnurse!


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

Horseyrider said:


> Very interesting article. I'll be stockpiling mine first in the fridge and then in the root cellar for the next moult. Thanks, Ruralnurse!


Me too! All those extra eggs we have in spring and summer will be good when no one is laying next winter!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I just took 3 dozen eggs out of the freezer that was put in it about a year ago.
They were taking up space. When I poured them into a bowl they were a little runny. 
I scrambeled them up for the dog but decided to try them myself also. They tasted and looked the same as the fresh eggs I had collected the day before.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

City Bound said:


> How well do store bought eggs store in water glass?


The water glass seals the pores in the egg, and that's what keeps the eggs fresh. Apparently, you can't boil eggs after they've been preserved this way, (think exploding eggs) but they're fine for other uses.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Ruralnurse said:


> Check out this link. I read this awhile ago and it was interesting. They actually tested several of the old wives tales in regards to egg storage.
> 
> http://www.motherearthnews.com/Sustainable-Farming/1977-11-01/Fresh-Eggs.aspx


Ever since reading that article a few years ago, I've never bothered with fussing over how to store eggs. I just toss them in the fridge and use them when I can - always cracking them in a bowl first to check. We don't usually have too much of a lull here with the winters being mild, but I've never felt the urge to go out of my way and freeze eggs.


----------



## CFarmerLady (Dec 1, 2011)

I once saw a recipe for how to dehydrate eggs. It was in Carla Embry's book, _The Encyclopedia of Country Living_.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Isn't it mineral oil..saw on the Prepper show...


----------



## SkizzlePig (May 14, 2006)

Back "in the day" the USDA recommended something called Liquid Sodium Silicate to store eggs. Liquid Sodium Silicate is now also a cleaner, sealer, etc., etc.

I'd rather use Peanut Oil or Canola Oil, due to price.

Thoughts?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Read somewhere to cover eggs w/mineral oil and they would last 6-9 months. I took it to mean; not to coat each egg; but just pour a bowl of it.


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

They use to store eggs in the hauls of navy ships in saw dust. I have heard they would last up to 18 months. I am going to try the mineral oil thing. When you are ready to use them just stick them in a bowl of water. If they float, they are no good.


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

I tried the freezer saving of eggs...I had trouble getting the yolks to scramble, it was like they were partially cooked or something, maybe I should have scrambled them first??


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

Unlikely Farmer said:


> Back "in the day" the USDA recommended something called Liquid Sodium Silicate to store eggs. Liquid Sodium Silicate is now also a cleaner, sealer, etc., etc.
> 
> I'd rather use Peanut Oil or Canola Oil, due to price.
> 
> Thoughts?


This is actually what is called Waterglass. I've used Waterglass to store eggs many times and have experimented myself. Said experiments have resulted in this knowledge: DO NOT try this with store bought eggs of any kinds, whether white, brown, cage-free or whatnot. The law sdtates the eggs have to be clean in order to sell them. This washes off the natural protective coating that is on them when they are laid. The eggs stored this way spoil relatively fast (less than 5 months - may as well have just left them in the fridge)

So use farm fresh eggs. Follow the instructions with sterile water mixed 9 parts water to 1 part waterglass. Some of the containers I've gotten say to use 12 parts water - this doesn't work and the eggs spoil too quickly. Put a lid on the bucket - it doesn't necessarily have to be airtight, but it helps. Put the bucket in a basement or other COOL place. It doesnt' have to be refrigerated - but less than normal room temperature. My basement tends to stay around 60*.

I've had eggs stay fresh and good for up to 18 months this way. Over time the membrane separating the yolk from the white becomes thinner and you may not be able to use them for over-easy anymore, but they work great in baking and even scrambled. Don't forget to crack each one in to a separate bowl first - every now and then you may find one that didn't pass muster. Oh, and if it's floating on top when you open the bucket, just discard it. This doesn't mean they're ALL bad!

-Sarah


----------



## SkizzlePig (May 14, 2006)

Great information, Sarah. Do you think that Mineral or Canola Oil will work on store bought eggs. I hear tale of many people doing this with eggs from the store.

Whacha think?


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

I've never tried the oil method, but it works on the same principal. I wouldn't think it would work as well on store-bought eggs, for the same reason. If you read the article on the testing that Mother Earth News did, they say the same thing - the farm-fresh eggs worked the best on all methods.


----------



## imthedude (Jun 7, 2011)

or another suggestion (and i know it's not in the spirit of this thread)......put a few barred rocks in your flock, and you'll have at least a few eggs through the winter. they were the only birds in our flock that reliably produced last winter.


----------



## Soupmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

Unlikely Farmer said:


> Great information, Sarah. Do you think that Mineral or Canola Oil will work on store bought eggs. I hear tale of many people doing this with eggs from the store?


According to the preppers chick it works fine with eggs from the store.


----------

